# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  BLUE DOLPHIN 2

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

BLUE DOLPHIN 2.jpg
Σύμφωνα με το ellinikiaktoploia αγοράστηκε από ΄Ελληνες αυτό το ΕΓ/ΟΓ.

Ιαπωνία 1994   14036 grt  20.0 kn  600 pax  785 lm

Πιό αναλυτικά όταν με το καλό παραληφθεί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για την ώρα πάντως δουλεύει στη γραμμή Χακοντάτε - Αομόρι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για την ώρα πάντως δουλεύει στη γραμμή Χακοντάτε - Αομόρι.


Ξέρεις τι ψοφόκρυο κάνει εκεί πέρα τον χειμώνα;
Όταν ταξίδευα κ περνούσαμε το Τsugaru Kaikyo (πορθμός Τσουγκάρου) το...δάγκωσα, χαζεύοντας τα πολλά βαπόρια που πηγαινοέρχονταν  εκεί.Πραγματικά,η χαρά του καραβολάτρη!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.
Να δούμε _1,_ _2,_ φωτογραφίες του πλοίου (ΙΜΟ 9100437) και να παρακαλέσω να γραφτεί σωστά ο τίτλος του θέματος.

*Blue Dolphin 2 [Blue Dolphin, Panstar Honey, Horus]*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> .
> Να δούμε _1,_ _2,_ φωτογραφίες του πλοίου (ΙΜΟ 9100437) και να παρακαλέσω να γραφτεί σωστά ο τίτλος του θέματος.
> 
> *Blue Dolphin 2 [Blue Dolphin, Panstar Honey, Horus]*


Παράλειψή  μου ίσως,στη λαχτάρα μου να γράψω γιά αυτό το όμορφο, ΙΑΠΩΝΙΚΟ βαπόρι.Σιγουρα θα έγραφα όλα τα ονόματα όταν  μάθουμε ότι η αγορά είναι οριστική κ από ποιούς.Άλλωστε το έχω κάνει σε όλες τις παρουσιάσεις μου :Friendly Wink: .

----------


## samurai

Μούφα το θέμα μάλλον φίλε Βίκτωρα. Οι Ιαπωνες λένε οτι δεν υπάρχει καν inspection συν οτι ο αντικαταστάτης έρχεται την άνοιξη του 2020 και συνεπώς είναι πολύ νωρίς για να αποδεσμεύσουν το πλοίο. Άραγε γιατί γράφτηκε αυτή η είδηση?

----------

